# Sketch Neighborhood Truck Security?



## ChrisCarsten (Sep 24, 2010)

What are some essentials for anti-theft and security if you’re gonna be parking your cargo van in a sketchy neighborhood?

boot?

kill switch?

alarm that alerts you?

What’s your experience?

This is a 9’ long cube van with rear roll up door. Abus lock on the door.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I lock my truck and it has an alarm. I don’t work in bad areas, I refuse the work.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I just leave an apprentice in the van. We have one that's only useful for something like that 

I would make sure the van has an alarm which goes off when a door is opened but it was locked with the clicker. OR I am sure now a days you can wire something up that will alert an app on your phone when a door is opened or the dome light sees power.

Some guys have puck locks on the doors such as @Debo22


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Put a motion sensor inside the cab and bring the chime inside.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Put one of these in the cab. I've always enjoyed the "Nothing in here is worth your life" sticker.


----------



## brianpatrick (1 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 136744
> Put one of these in the cab. I've always enjoyed the "Nothing in here is worth your life" sticker.


I’d put my dog in the cab, but… she’d probably get cold and then I’d feel all mean. I’d have to apologize and get her a Mcdonald’s cheeseburger. Then my wife would find out and that would be about two days in the doghouse for me.


----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

A nagging wife does the trick.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Keep it so trashed nobody could find anything in it to steal


----------



## OldNelly (Jun 3, 2015)

This.


----------

